# Trapped Third Orange Kitty



## Cameocat (Sep 8, 2004)

After I trapped Chessie I noticed that there was one more kitty like him so I trapped him. That was Caty. He was to the vet for his checkup on Monday and everything was alright. The last couple days I noticed that there was one more kitty to that litter. He was coming around and eating with the other cats that I feed. I felt so sorry for him because I took away his siblings. I never saw a mother to these kittens. I really didn't plan on having another kitty but I just felt that I had to give him a home too. Well, last night I trapped him and he is now safe in my back porch. When I planned on getting one kitty I never realized that I would end up with three siblings! Well, I am enjoying every moment of it. I know that they are all going have so much fun together!


----------



## rosalie (Oct 9, 2003)

That's outstanding    How lucky you and the kittens are! Congrats and best to you all!

PS You never know with kitties, how many you'll end up with, etc..so happy you'll give a home to the third one too!


----------



## Cameocat (Sep 8, 2004)

rosalie, thanks for your good wishes. Like I said, I was only planning on the one kitty but when I found out about the rest I just had to have them too. Chessie goes back to the vet on Monday for his second visit. Then Caty goes back for his second visit then after that I will be able to take Peaches ( thats the new kitties name ) for his first visit. Cuddles, Chessie and Caty all get along just fine, I am so happy for that. I can not wait until Peaches can join all of them. Will keep you posted! Thanks for caring!


----------

